

UNIQUL - World's First Face Recognition Payment System - Uniqul
http://www.finextra.com/News/FullStory.aspx?newsitemid=25018

======
collGate
well, what happens if I wear a near-infrared light glasses? Will I still be
able to pay or "wallet lost"? :)

------
Konect
How convenient it is!

------
Dick_Solomon
Sound interesting!

------
collGate
that's kinda new

